

Snapchat CEO: Ads Are Coming Soon - NickSarath
http://www.businessinsider.com/snapchat-ads-2014-10

======
endorphmedave
This was expected. Snapchat continues to grow and at a certain point like any
fast growing vertical the need for making revenue must happen. It will be
interesting to see if they take a model similar to instagram or Facebook when
they begin to add in advertising features.

